# For Squashers: How much could I take at 5'8" 126lbs



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

Speaks for itself. Question for BBW's (& especially SS's).

I am 5'8", around 126lbs, and my waist is 31 inches (my chest is probaly the same measurement). As you can tell from this, I'm pretty skinny.

In your experienced opinion, how much weight could I possible take before it gets serious (beyond passing out), and how much could I take with such a small waist :blush:.

Thanks in advance (if anyone responds to this ), and I highly value your opinion.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 9, 2007)

why dont you go and buy some cement bricks, have a friend pile them on, then let us know your results?

Ok?


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> why dont you go and buy some cement bricks, have a friend pile them on, then let us know your results?
> 
> Ok?



hmmmm, No thanks. I'd rather experience being squashed or at least get some knowledge from experienced squashers (hence the question).

Trust me, this is not a joke.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, yes.... we like our subjects load-tested beforehand. Safety first!


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

k, But in your experience what is the 'load range' I could possibly take? I'm not talking about trampling, just 'Belly Dominant' positions.

280-350lbs? 200-275?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 9, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> Speaks for itself. Question for BBW's (& especially SS's).
> 
> I am 5'8", around 126lbs, and my waist is 31 inches (my chest is probaly the same measurement). As you can tell from this, I'm pretty skinny.
> 
> ...



An honest answer? Maybe somewhere after 600 pounds you might begin to feel a little winded. Just bear in mind a heavy person's weight disperses so that it is nearly impossible for you to feel the full brunt of their weight spread across your body. Only if they were standing or sitting square on you would you begin to feel fatigue. In that case even somebody at 150 pounds would be uncomfortable to have sitting square on your back or your stomach. But for squashing unless you have some kind of pre existing injury you should be fine.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> An honest answer? Maybe somewhere after 600 pounds you might begin to feel a little winded. Just bear in mind a heavy person's weight disperses so that it is nearly impossible for you to feel the full brunt of their weight spread across your body. Only if they were standing or sitting square on you would you begin to feel fatigue. In that case even somebody at 150 pounds would be uncomfortable to have sitting square on your back or your stomach. But for squashing unless you have some kind of pre existing injury you should be fine.



Wow... That is increadibly interesting. It's like a Scientific/Physical Education on Squashing. COOL.

'Spread evenly' generaly compresses, but standing & sitting concentrates the weight. What about a position where the weight is concentrated in the Belly? Stradling & Leaning forward on a bench maybe?


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 9, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> Wow... That is increadibly interesting. It's like a Scientific/Physical Education on Squashing. COOL.
> 
> 'Spread evenly' generaly compresses, but standing & sitting concentrates the weight. What about a position where the weight is concentrated in the Belly? Stradling & Leaning forward on a bench maybe?



My dear, it's called physics!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 9, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> Wow... That is increadibly interesting. It's like a Scientific/Physical Education on Squashing. COOL.
> 
> 'Spread evenly' generaly compresses, but standing & sitting concentrates the weight. What about a position where the weight is concentrated in the Belly? Stradling & Leaning forward on a bench maybe?



Physically your body would be fine but your breathing/circulation would be compromised. Within a few minutes you would have to stop so that you could get the right amount of air and wake up your leg which by then has possibly fallen asleep.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, I'm not particuarly thinking about breathing. I mean, my general torso has a 31" circumference with not a lot of muscle & general flesh over my bones and organs. 

Zsa, Raqui & Patty's squashees can take their 500+ because they are big strong guys. 

My question stripped to simpliest is 'How much Belly can I take?' (in relation to general weight, of course)


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't test your capacity with bricks. They are very hard and you'd be
denied of the true pleasure that you are seeking! Having a heavy woman stand on you is not much better. Having her sit on you would be nice. The ULTIMATE
sexual pleasure, in my opinion, is to have her lie on you, facing you, allowing her ample, soft, and warm body to surround you. You should be able to safely enjoy a woman who weighs more than twice as much as you do!
Edgar


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 9, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> k, But in your experience what is the 'load range' I could possibly take? I'm not talking about trampling, just 'Belly Dominant' positions.
> 
> 280-350lbs? 200-275?



At 300 I was with a guy your height and your weight (a little less actually) and he could have handled a bit more no doubt. Just try it, see what works for you as everybody feels weight differently no matter their own size.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Feb 9, 2007)

imfree said:


> The ULTIMATE
> sexual pleasure, in my opinion, is to have her lie on you, facing you, allowing her ample, soft, and warm body to surround you. You should be able to safely enjoy a woman who weighs more than twice as much as you do!
> Edgar



Ditto.

and modesty prevents me from revealing more..


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 9, 2007)

I just find it hard to believe that someone as small as me could take over 300lbs. When I see my body in the mirror after a shower, I think to myself 'I'm too skinny, I can't possibly take 500lbs'. I'm just skin & bones .


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 9, 2007)

The only way you'll know for sure is not discussing it here, but trying it out! There's no risk if you can't handle it if you're going slow and communicating. Good luck.


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> My dear, it's called physics!



*God Bless Physics!!

*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone remember the CSI episode where the guy died because his BBW girlfriend got drunk and passed out on top of him? That pissed me off SO much. There's no way that could physically happen. I like CSI - but I nearly stopped watching it after that little piece of fiction.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does anyone remember the CSI episode where the guy died because his BBW girlfriend got drunk and passed out on top of him? That pissed me off SO much. There's no way that could physically happen. I like CSI - but I nearly stopped watching it after that little piece of fiction.



Holy no, they didn't. Geez, thank goodness I didn't see that episode. 

Along the same lines, I was speaking to a guy at work about being with larger women (he's a BHM, but not an FA so much) and he claimed to have been physically injured once from sex with a very large woman. I think I snorted..lol. I mean, the guy has to be 300 himself. :huh:


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 10, 2007)

> Having her sit on you would be nice. The ULTIMATE
> sexual pleasure, in my opinion, is to have her lie on you, facing you, allowing her ample, soft, and warm body to surround you.



I think both types of squash are fantastic, but there is something so pleasurable about having the softness and size of a fat woman's ass spread across and envelope your body as she sits on you.

I guess it depends on the woman and where's she is most fat. If she's a breast and belly girl then having her lay on top of you is the way to go, but if she is a butt, thigh and hip girl then there is nothing better then her using your body as her personal chair or couch. If she is both then the sky's the limit.


----------



## mango (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does anyone remember the CSI episode where the guy died because his BBW girlfriend got drunk and passed out on top of him? That pissed me off SO much. There's no way that could physically happen. I like CSI - but I nearly stopped watching it after that little piece of fiction.



*I think I remember watching it.

It was an episode of CSI:Las Vegas.

What a way to go!!

 *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does anyone remember the CSI episode where the guy died because his BBW girlfriend got drunk and passed out on top of him? That pissed me off SO much. There's no way that could physically happen. I like CSI - but I nearly stopped watching it after that little piece of fiction.



I remember that... My dumb ass asked a question similar to this guy on the old boards because I saw that. :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> Well, I'm not particuarly thinking about breathing. I mean, my general torso has a 31" circumference with not a lot of muscle & general flesh over my bones and organs.
> 
> Zsa, Raqui & Patty's squashees can take their 500+ because they are big strong guys.
> 
> My question stripped to simpliest is 'How much Belly can I take?' (in relation to general weight, of course)



To be honest the smaller more petite guys are the ones who can endure the most weight the longest in my experience. I don't know why this is. I'm by no means a physics expert but my guess is that a smaller body is only big enough to sustain 25-30% of a fat lady's body while a larger body is big enough to sustain more body mass. Also the muscley body is solid and more resistant to weight pressure where as a smaller body is a little more accomodating. My brother suffered more pain the days after his arthroscopic abdominal surgery due to the muscle mass there that the doctors had a harder time trying to manipulate. He's a body builder and they roughed him up pretty good trying to get their business done. If you try squashing just remember to do it on a soft surface or you will be stuck between heaven and hell.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 11, 2007)

I CAN TAKE MORE CAUSE I'M SKINNY? Well that shouldn't be physically possible, I mean in your words my body can only sustain 25-30% and is more accomodating, it must have to do with 'surface area' or something. Although if a BBW's Belly was hanging over my sides and touching the surface, I would try to get her to squeeze her Belly together so that I would get more pressure & the full force of her Belly.

I've always though that it's good that I'm so skinny cause that means I can be easily squashed. But with you saying that smaller guys can take more weight I don't know if I should get bigger, cause if I can take more cause I'm skinny then that means that a BBW with a Big Belly isn't as physically dominant.


----------



## Russ2d (Feb 11, 2007)

In my opinion small skinny guys can take more weight on a soft surface and the larger more muscular guy can take more on a hard surface. Soft surfaces don't absord as much weight for larger guys.

If you want to get "crushed" as opposed to squashed and enveloped then have a 400 lbs woman get on you while you're on a hard surface. If that isn't enough she can always bounce, you'll feel it!

Many BBWs love skinny guys, guys they can make disappear into their bodies. I am muscular guy but I make sure I am lean muscular with as little fat as possible. The contrasting experience between the intense softness of a woman and the hardness of a man is amazing!


----------



## Canonista (Feb 11, 2007)

Trial and error. Go experiment then come back with your data.


----------



## JohnWylde (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Lilly

I like the way your posts show that you have some experience of squishing!

Do you enjoy it?
I know I do - its just one of the lovely things about a BBW - gravity comes to your aid when you are on top.

I'm tall and almost slim at 6'3'' and 200 and theres nothing to compare with a a lovely 400lb BBW getting comfortable for an hour or so on top.

John


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 12, 2007)

Not a bad one, just rather niaive. 

The amount of weight really isn't the major factor. Where, and how the weight is applied are important. But you know what will really make it enjoyabl for you? How much you like the person who is quashing you. The closer you two are emotionally and intellectually, the more you will both enjoy it.

I've been squashed by women of all different weights, and each one has the potential to be wonderful.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 13, 2007)

i wonder how much can my body handle. i weigh 180lbs and im 5ft 3/4 in


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 13, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> i wonder how much can my body handle. i weigh 180lbs and im 5ft 3/4 in



I'm sure you could handle up to 600 lbs...but the question would be how long could you handle it.

I love laying on top of a guy...and just having my whole body envelope and overflow his..it's really cool.

It's been a while..but damn I remember that more than anything.

For the record, I don't think it was a dumb or a naive question. This is a place where people can come to gain a better understanding of things such as this. If you're new and curious..you need a place to find decent, real life information. I'm a little sad that some people chose to be snarky..but others have given some really good advice.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm sure you could handle up to 600 lbs...but the question would be how long could you handle it.
> 
> I love laying on top of a guy...and just having my whole body envelope and overflow his..it's really cool.
> 
> ...



That's exactly it. Just about anyone can enjoy squashing by a very large woman. The issue is endurance. In my expereince smaller guys can last infinitley longer being squashed than bigger ones and I'm not really sure why that is. Maybe it's because of the added weight of the squashee himself, I don't know. I'm by no means a time hardened expert but do have some experience with it and so far that's what I've seen. Of course your results may vary but in my opinion you have nothing but good things to look forward to.

And yeah, rarely should legitimate questions be considered dumb. We're all born without knowledge. We all learned what we know somewhere.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 13, 2007)

Misty and Lilli are right: anyone with a legit question should be welcomed. Unfortunately, I must admit to having viewed the sordid underbelly of the world of male/BBW fetishes, and I've seen that particular question too often. People like Lilli and Misty and so many of the others on this board, with their warm and honest answers, are wasting their time with guys like these. Such questions are often from guys who are disrespectful or just selfish and niaive. Granted, these two may not be the case, and possibly the positive and supportive answers provided by the ladies are the right way to respond. 

I just hate to see nice people conned by jerks.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Misty and Lilli are right: anyone with a legit question should be welcomed. Unfortunately, I must admit to having viewed the sordid underbelly of the world of male/BBW fetishes, and I've seen that particular question too often. People like Lilli and Misty and so many of the others on this board, with their warm and honest answers, are wasting their time with guys like these. Such questions are often from guys who are disrespectful or just selfish and niaive. Granted, these two may not be the case, and possibly the positive and supportive answers provided by the ladies are the right way to respond.
> 
> I just hate to see nice people conned by jerks.
> 
> But I could be wrong.




So far I haven't seen anything rude, disrespectful or harmful in any of ilovesecretb's postings or inquiries. He appears to me to be sincere and enthusiastic and it hasn't cost us anything to respond in kind. If he calls me poopy head or something, then that's a different matter. He'll get a sound thrashing then but so far I'm enjoying the exchange his inquiry has brought about.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 14, 2007)

RNF.

What made you think I could be 'bad'? When you say 'conned' do you think I might be taking advantage of everybody and taking the piss? I am not a group of immature lads pulling your leg, I am a young guy who is eager to know more about BBWs.

I just wanted to know what my body can take. Yes I'm dissapointed to find out my body can take 600lbs, cause that just takes aways the idea of complete dominance (and shouldn't be physically possible), but I respect what Misty and Lilly say and I know they're right.

Incidently, I've always seen myself as skinny, but now I see myself as a nice normal size & just fine. I've also learnt that lust & love go hand in hand: if you are going to act out a fantasy, it is more special if you do it with the one you truely love.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> So far I haven't seen anything rude, disrespectful or harmful in any of ilovesecretb's postings or inquiries. He appears to me to be sincere and enthusiastic and it hasn't cost us anything to respond in kind. If he calls me poopy head or something, then that's a different matter. He'll get a sound thrashing then but so far I'm enjoying the exchange his inquiry has brought about.



Lol. nah, I wasn't planning on calling you 'poopy head', and if I was going to say something like that it would probaly be because I am a bit shocked with the whole '600lbs' thing. It seems like my limit is 600lbs and I will never be pushed to it (cause, I mean, there are not many 600lb women and 'I would be so lucky').


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> Lol. nah, I wasn't planning on calling you 'poopy head', and if I was going to say something like that it would probaly be because I am a bit shocked with the whole '600lbs' thing. It seems like my limit is 600lbs and I will never be pushed to it (cause, I mean, there are not many 600lb women and 'I would be so lucky').



Well, you won't be crushed and broken under a 600 pound woman I'm sorry to disappoint. But you will be subdued and completely immobilized. You will be helpless to do anything but plead with her to get up once you've had enough.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 14, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well, you won't be crushed and broken under a 600 pound woman I'm sorry to disappoint. But you will be subdued and completely immobilized. You will be helpless to do anything but plead with her to get up once you've had enough.



How long may it take me to pass out? (God knows why I'm asking THIS, Like I'm ever going to be squashed by a 600lb woman)

Another question, I *long* might I last being *crushed* under a 350lb woman, who has a Big Belly (rather than big butt or boobs), lying on me?

And a Big Question: Does this mean I don't have to worry about getting any broken ribs???


----------



## mango (Feb 14, 2007)

*Although I've never been properly squashed by a supersize gal, I've often wondered and fantasized what it would be like and how it would feel.

If I ever do get the opportunity, I hope to find out what my "weight limit" is.

I should mention that face sitting is another activity which has piqued my interest.


*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> How long may it take me to pass out? (God knows why I'm asking THIS, Like I'm ever going to be squashed by a 600lb woman)
> 
> Another question, I *long* might I last being *crushed* under a 350lb woman, who has a Big Belly (rather than big butt or boobs), lying on me?
> 
> And a Big Question: Does this mean I don't have to worry about getting any broken ribs???



I'm not sure. I've never known anyone to pass out except maybe the squasher to fall asleep. Most people I know will usually stop when the squashee becomes uncomfortable. I once tried to balance all of my weight on the person below. I couldn't do it for long. I was unstable trying to balance on their much thinner body, lost my balance and kept falling off to the sides. Unless you can find a 350 pound professional gymnist you will find that she will expire long before you do. Most of her weight will be placed along side you on her arms and legs trying to stay stable. Unless she is 350 pounds and either equal or lesser to you in size there's no way you will feel the brunt of all of her weight. Don't be so disappointed though. What weight you will feel I'm sure you will enjoy. Don't be discouraged. You just have to find a willing partner and try it.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 14, 2007)

My apologies, Guys, if I was mistaken about your intents.

I have gone to sleep once with a BBW on top of me, and nearly passed out twice.

Going to sleep was a rather beautiful experience; we were sitting in a big armchair watching the rain and the lights of the city; she was sitting partly on my lap and partly on my stomach, and we both drifted off.

I did have a woman fall asleep on top of me once, which is why I thought the CSI show was bumpf. She was there for a couple of hours.

The two tmes that I nearly passed out were with two different women: one about 300, the other closer to 400. Each time, the woman was sitting squasre on my chest, facing my feet. Although her complete weight wasn't on me, there was enough. 

Something happened as soon as she sat on my chest: I couldn't talk, and I couldn't get any air in or out. Normally, breathing is just constricted, but I can still handle the weight. In these 2 times it was much different, and noticeable to me as soon as she sat. At first I just struggled to adjust myself so that I cold get a gulp of air, but that didn't work. Then I tried tapping her legs, but in both cases they just grabbed my wrists, thinking I was goofing around. After all, they knew I could take them sitting there for more than the 10 seconds they had been on me this time.

But I could sense that the pressure buildup of air in my body was causing a real problem, and I started to feel quite light headed. Nothing was getting in or out, even though I had my mouth wide open. I started to thrash my legs and when they realized that I was getting REALLY frantic, they knew something was wrong and got up right away. I don't know if this was because of the way they sat, or because of something about the way I was breathing.

Now, getting stood upon is a whole other experience. Generally, I can take a woman for quite a while on my stomach, but not so long on my chest. In my experience, her height and the size of her feet will go a long way to determine how long you will last. I find shorter women can be as hard to take as a heavier, but taller woman. And a woman with small feet can be deadly....think of the pounds per square inch!

One friend of mine who liked to trample me could bring me to the point of seeing stars (some were blue and some were yellow, against a black background; they are shaped just like the stars you see in the comic books, kinda lopsided and elongated, and they rushed toward me and past me. Sometimes i was worried that I could feel the bile in my stomach start to rise up, and it would burn. 

The heaviest woman who ever sat on me was 600 at the time. What she taught me is how important it is to have an emotional connection between you (we didn't, so it was rather boring). I've had a 150lb woman sit on my chest and refuse to get off; after a while, a woman her size can have as much effect as the big girls. It depends on where she is sitting.

I find I can take much more on my stomach than my chest; a couple of times I've had a 350-400 woman sit astride my stomach for an hour or so while we just chatted.

As far as being laid upon by a big woman, I've been dog piled by three women all over 400 at the time. Their weight is spread out so much that you can handle it for a lot longer than you would think, unless of course, they are on some of your pressure points. 

So, to sum up, I don't think that size is really the deterrmining factor in "how much you could take";; what she is doing to you, and where she is doing it (sitting on your chest or stomach, or kneeling or standing) does. And your relationship with her.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 14, 2007)

I reckon it was weight distribution and how she initially sat on you. if you put your hand on your chest and push up (around the bone, really pressure it) you can breathe relativly well, whereas if you push down you put pressure on the Sternum (I think...) which means you can't breathe as well. Bear in mind this is only a theory, your hand probaly doesn't compare to a 350lb woman sitting on you.

Yeah, what I've learnt is it isn't a matter of 'How much you can take' but 'How long you can take it'. Now I have some 'knowledge', I think my new question would have to be 'How long would I last before passing out if a 350lb woman was lying on me on a hard surface?' But, I'm not *too* bothered now. I now know that its a hard question to answer as it is not straight forward and different people have different experiences. It's probaly going to be a long time before I get squashed, could be 3 months, could be 3 years, I just have to experience it for myself. Anyway, Thanks to everyone who replyed, I've learnt a lot.


BTW I'm rather jealous, Dogpiled by three 400lb woman! Incedentely, HOW did you talk these 3 woman into squashing you?


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 14, 2007)

One woman was a good friend, and she knows how much I like getting squashed. So, for my 50th birthday, she got two of her friends to come along and join in the fun.

The really exciting part was that she had visited me at my hotel a few days earlier, and unbeknownst to me, had stolen one of my room keys. When I got back to the hotel after work that day, you can imagine my surprise when I walked into a room full of smilling women and decorated with balloons.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 14, 2007)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> One woman was a good friend, and she knows how much I like getting squashed. So, for my 50th birthday, she got two of her friends to come along and join in the fun.
> 
> The really exciting part was that she had visited me at my hotel a few days earlier, and unbeknownst to me, had stolen one of my room keys. When I got back to the hotel after work that day, you can imagine my surprise when I walked into a room full of smilling women and decorated with balloons.



Did they Dogpile you fullclothed then? (them being fullclothed, obviously)


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Feb 23, 2007)

kind of a dumb question, what?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 24, 2007)

My boyfriend is VERY skinny and I am probably about 450-500 pounds and I haven't heard anything pop or break in him yet. I am still a bit leery of laying on him...but he assures me that it is okay. 
Stacey


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Mar 5, 2007)

Just laying on your fellow will likely do him no harm whatsoever. Start gently, and look for a position that is comfortable for you both. Avoid pressing your protruding parts into him. I find that my stomach can take much more weight than my chest (altough the pressure on my chest is more erotic).

i've enjoyed conversing with a large woman sitting upright on my stomach several times. WHen you both find a comfortable spot and an enjoyable topic, an hour can go by pretty quickly.
 
On the other hand, smaller women have caused me great stress by sitting full weight on my chest. So you'll just have to experiment, carefully.

If it were me, the very fact that you want to experiment with me would send me right round the bend!

please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Orso (Mar 11, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does anyone remember the CSI episode where the guy died because his BBW girlfriend got drunk and passed out on top of him? That pissed me off SO much. There's no way that could physically happen. I like CSI - but I nearly stopped watching it after that little piece of fiction.



Well, something like this happened in a party I was in, back in the Seventies. A friend, 6'4", 220 lbs of muscles and bones, picked up a much smaller girl, I'd say about 115-120 lbs, 5'4"-5'5". They got in a bedroom and a few minutes later we heard muffled cries for help. We got in and found that my friend, who was totally drunk, fell asleep on top of the girl, who could not push him away. When we rolled him over the girl was cyanotic and had big problems in breathing. Maybe it was due to fear, but I had the impression the girl was really in a bad situation.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Muscle is much denser than fat. It would be difficult to get someone very muscular off, perhaps. But have you ever seen the way fat jiggles and moves? Simple momentum would mean that if you started rocking right or left with your own body, the one on top of you would do so as well - but it would keep going. In this way, you could get someone much heavier off of you. At least, this is how I think it would work.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 12, 2007)

The issue is most likely that they both fell asleep. Being in that position for quite some time, the girl could have awakend to find her circulation greatly compromised making her unable to muster the momentum to push the guy off of her. Ever lay in a strange position, wake up and you couldn't feel your leg or you had that tingly numb feeling in your arm? That is the only thing that could have prevented her from simply wriggling out from under him. There had to be something else going on, something as simple as a back problem would be an obstacle.


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Muscle is much denser than fat. It would be difficult to get someone very muscular off, perhaps. But have you ever seen the way fat jiggles and moves? Simple momentum would mean that if you started rocking right or left with your own body, the one on top of you would do so as well - but it would keep going. In this way, you could get someone much heavier off of you. At least, this is how I think it would work.



True, but FAT is MUCH SEXIER!


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 26, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm sure you could handle up to 600 lbs...but the question would be how long could you handle it.
> 
> I love laying on top of a guy...and just having my whole body envelope and overflow his..it's really cool.
> 
> ...


Hi Misty
You just summed up the most erotic and sensula part of an SSBBW lady on top for me - having that lovely feeling of soft curves overflowing my almost slim body wow!

John W


----------



## JWB60 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there, 

I'm 5'3" and when I was much younger and skinny to boot, I held about 150 on my stomach and though I was able to withstand the weight, there are some breathing problems to consider such as when the weight being shifted to your chest and that may cause rib fractures. This is not as bad when the person is on your back as opposed to your chest. the theory is if you can support them on your back you can support them on your stomach and chest. I wouldn't want to support much more than 150 lbs on either part of me. 

good Luck 

JB


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 25, 2007)

A good way to go to the chirpractor after being squashed. Good luck taking that risk. I hope you don't take more than what you can handle.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll reiterate some stats here: my last b/f was 145 lbs and I was 415 lbs. We were just fine and better than fine---of course I wasn't actively attempting to squash him so much as just be completely on and around him. Also, I'm pretty much all belly. 

He's alive and kicking and shows up in the chat room from time to time.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 25, 2007)

At nearly 360lbs Ive squashed a man of around 160bs. I lay on him completely, I sat on different parts of his body including his chest. I even bounced up and down quite hard on his chest and he wasn't even on a very soft surface. He was perfectly fine... more than fine actually


----------



## GPL (Jun 25, 2007)

That must have been nice, Ruby.
Lots of women are scared to death to hurt their thin hubby or boyfriend while having sex on top of them. I think the human body can take more than we dare to believe.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 25, 2007)

Biggest difference was me at about 400 and a guy who was about 120... he was able to bounce me on top of him. Clearly not an issue. 

I've since then squashed/sat on/smothered (with belly/butt, etc) guys from 140-190 or so lbs. All of them are very much alive and kicking, and had smiles on before/during/after the experiences. 

The only "issue" I ever have getting off of anyone is if I'm in an odd position for an extended period of time and my knees or hips get really sore. I can still get off, but I may need a hand to balance up or just a few seconds to get adjusted. 

The dismounts are not always graceful.


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> The dismounts are not always graceful.



*I wouldn't think its that tricky.

You just need to find something solid to hang on to for balance.


 *


----------



## kilo riley (Jun 27, 2007)

what do the girls like about squashing? is it the power? is it a sub dom thing?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 27, 2007)

It is power in its softest form.

:batting:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess for me it is about power--but not in the classic sense. I like seeing how much power my partner has. I like reveling in his/her strength.

Also, it's just plain fun to have full body contact.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess I've never really thought of it as squashing .. I mean, generally when I'm with a girlfriend or whatever .. and she is sitting on my lap or just on top of me .. I don't know, I guess I just assumed that is what one does when being all affectionate? Of course, it is a delicious feeling ... but I wonder what men call it when they love when a skinny girl sits on them.. 

maybe on the www.thinmensionsmagazine.com forum there is a thread at this very moment "so, who here likes to be humped up on by a thin girl" haha I may ask my friends about this later


----------



## JWB60 (Jun 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I guess I've never really thought of it as squashing .. I mean, generally when I'm with a girlfriend or whatever .. and she is sitting on my lap or just on top of me .. I don't know, I guess I just assumed that is what one does when being all affectionate? Of course, it is a delicious feeling ... but I wonder what men call it when they love when a skinny girl sits on them..
> 
> maybe on the www.thinmensionsmagazine.com forum there is a thread at this very moment "so, who here likes to be humped up on by a thin girl" haha I may ask my friends about this later


sorry, but the link you entered doesn't work, try to fix it and maybe I can see.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> maybe on the www.thinmensionsmagazine.com forum there is a thread at this very moment "so, who here likes to be humped up on by a thin girl" haha I may ask my friends about this later



I can't rep anyone for 24 hours but haha, damn, that made me laugh.


----------



## nycbbwlover623 (Jun 29, 2007)

im 5'8 200 lbs, i wonder if it makes areal difference when you have a very big butt along with the weight while on your chest. like a vivalavalerie butt or carla(asshley),, or can a guy take a double or triple squash.


----------



## sobie18 (Jul 5, 2007)

It's really fun trying to bridge (as in wrestling) up underneath and show her who the boss is... :eat1: 

I never wrestled in High School but bodybuilding makes me a little strong here & there... :batting:


----------



## fasub (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm 5' 10" about 180 my ex-girlfriend was 5' 10" - 11" and around 450-475lbs. she would regularly sit, squash, slam me, and I was able to deal with it with no ill effects other than being winded.


----------



## runningman (Jul 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> At nearly 360lbs Ive squashed a man of around 160bs. I lay on him completely, I sat on different parts of his body including his chest. I even bounced up and down quite hard on his chest and he wasn't even on a very soft surface. He was perfectly fine... more than fine actually



He most certainly was.....


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I would like my back to be popped by a 450 pound woman.  I hope she doesn't break my back. It's aching doing janitor work at the naval station. I have to carry that backpack vaccum for about 45 minutes to 1 hour doing vaccumming the whole building, everyday.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 7, 2007)

runningman said:


> He most certainly was.....




LOL and there was me being all anonymous too


----------



## billyk (Jan 30, 2008)

It depends what you are on when she sits on you. On a bed, sofa or other soft item you should be ok. Just a matter of time before you will "mercy" out. If you are on a hard surface like the floor or a hard bench then forget it. Maybe a few minutes. This comes from experience with squashers 175 - 450 lbs. billyk


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, let's just illustrate what the human body is capable of taking, shall we? There is no woman likely to seriously damage any guy simply because of weight difference. Unfortunately these are guys on guys but I think it's clear they're still OK. Turn down the audio on the first one, it's obnoxious.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XcnynHtOhyA 

The trouble is finding a girl this size willing and able to do this. :wubu:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RVdGN3RMtYo :shocked:


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 30, 2008)

we had a really long discussion about this in one of my art classes the other day. it was a lab lol. i think squashing will become a fad one day to tell you the truth. waaay tooo much interest among the young ones. i even had to tell a few of my students that NO! i will not squash them after class in a place off campus lol. 

the question for me guys is how much can you bench? i have never squashed anyone and i might want a little help getting off.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> we had a really long discussion about this in one of my art classes the other day. it was a lab lol. i think squashing will become a fad one day to tell you the truth. waaay tooo much interest among the young ones. i even had to tell a few of my students that NO! i will not squash them after class in a place off campus lol.
> 
> the question for me guys is how much can you bench? i have never squashed anyone and * i might want a little help getting off.*



Hey, and who doesn't?


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never really tried going all out on a bench press. But considering my work, and what I've always know myself capable of, I think I could bench press a little over 300lbs without much struggle.


----------

